

Ask HN: Localized HN-like Websites? - riprock

Does anyone know of hacker news-like websites in other languages? I'm particularly interested in a Japanese hacker community, but I'd like to open this discussion for any foreign languages.
======
8maki
I am from Japan. Hatena Bookmark, social bookmarking community like digg,
would be the biggest community where Japanese hackers share information though
it is only by Japanese. <http://b.hatena.ne.jp/>

Foreign hackers in Japan are here. <http://www.tokyo2point0.net/>

Anyway, English speaking Japanese hackers would check the same community with
you, I think.

------
karlzt
<http://www.noticiashacker.com/>

~~~
HowardRoark
May I ask what you are using for the site?

